# Single mums thinking of surrogacy - important new court ruling



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

There was an important legal ruling yesterday in which the President of the High Court Family Division ruled that UK law was discriminating against single parents who have children through surrogacy and breaching their human rights. The government agreed to the court making the declaration, and we are waiting to hear what they plan to do to change the law.

So exciting news if any of you ladies need the help of a surrogate to conceive, and I wanted to share. There's some more information here:

http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2016/05/20/uks-top-family-judge-declares-that-uk-law-should-give-single-parents-through-surrogacy-the-same-rights-as-couples/

Natalie


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Natalie - it is more than time that this anomaly was addressed.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Couldn't agree more! Hats off to our brilliant client for being brave enough to pursue this


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Good news   high time that everyone has the same protection, surrogacy seems to be the last group to gain the proper family recognition under the law time and again for some odd reason


----------



## Delta (Nov 13, 2015)

Will this mean that a single gay man may in future be regarded as the sole intended parent for a surrogacy arrangement?


----------

